# Prestolite MTC-4001 Electric Motor Perfect for Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $570.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Oct-14-2010 17:03:28 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $675.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

